# Can a balloon mollie be kept with a Fighter!



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

As the question says, I wanna know if these fish can be kept together I wanna get a balloon mollie fry and raise it. I had lots of babies and sold them and really regret not keeping one so I am going to raise one or 2. Can they be kept witha fighter?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

If you mean a betta, then the answer is NO. bettas aren't community fish and can't just be kept with anything. The best way to go is a single male or bottom dewellers like cories. What are you currently keeping the betta and molly in?


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheers, was interested in it.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

dmuddle said:


> Cheers, was interested in it.


????


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't think they have any mollies yet.
I have to second this, most betta people will tell you it's fine but I wouldn't try it..
Jayy, just wondering what's your stance on female betta in a community? (sorry for uprooting the thread).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Olympia said:


> Don't think they have any mollies yet.
> I have to second this, most betta people will tell you it's fine but I wouldn't try it..
> Jayy, just wondering what's your stance on female betta in a community? (sorry for uprooting the thread).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


uhh... females can be just as aggressive as males. I say the same goes for them. You could always do a sorority, but the again stick with bottom dewellers. Yes, some bettas are more peaceful then others, but it's better to stay safe.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a four female betta sorority in a 55 gallon along with 2 balloon Mollies, 3 platies and 3 cories. All of them get along fine. In fact, one of the balloon Molly is the ONLY one out of the bunch who even nips at anyone. And she just barely nips--that's all. The bettas are all still young-- about 6 months old now, so I don't know if they'll remain this peaceful since I'm not sure when they start to show aggressiveness, but I would think it would have shown up by now. I only had to take one back in the beginning because she was a bully. Also, I think a BIG factor is tank size. I did my homework before getting fish, and researched a lot. I first had my sorority in a 20 gal high and they did fine, but I feel much better having them in the 55, because if someone gets too cranky,the victim can get away easier in a larger tank. Also, I have lots of "hides." 5 different types of caves (one is a coconut shell with holes drilled in it) and I'm growing a java moss pole right now in hopes it will get big enough to provide even more cover. But yes, I agree that you have to have the right personalities if you are going to have female bettas with Mollies. In other words, laid back fish, and if any become abusive, take them back and keep t rying until you get the right combination. Maybe I got lucky, I don't know.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

The people on this forum don't know a thing about aggressive fish..


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Adamson said:


> The people on this forum don't know a thing about aggressive fish..


Who are you referring to? Because I personally have kept bettas and know how they behave, and if I didn't I wouldn't have responded in the first place.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Adamson said:


> The people on this forum don't know a thing about aggressive fish..


Care to elaborate? There are a lot of experienced betta keepers here.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is a list of compatible fish


Some Betta fish will NOT tolerate tank mates and will go on a killing frenzy when introduced to other fish, so if you do decide to keep your Betta with other fish. Make sure that you have a backup plan incase It doesn't work. And make sure that you add the Betta last, because this will prevent some aggresion. If you add it first then the Betta will claim its territory and then when you introduce the new fish the Betta will think that the new fish are in his territory and kill the fish

generally compatible fish for bettas 

----Name of fish-------minimum tank size------minimum group number
Ember tetras--------10 gallons----------six
Habrosus cories--------10 gallons----------six
hastatus cories------10 gallons-------------six
Von-rio tetras-------------15 gallons---------ideally 7 or more
Pristilla tetras------------10 gallons-----------six
Head and light tetras----10-------------------six
Cherry barbs----------15 gallons----------------six
Neon tetras-------------10 gallons------------ Six
Neons tetras can be a bit nippy when kept in small numbers so you would need atleast 6 to house them properly with a Betta 
galaxy rasboras------------10 gallons-----------Six
panda and pygmy cories------10 gallons-----------Six
most other cories-----------15-20 gallons -----Six 
harlequin rasbora -----------10 gallons---------Six
non fancy female guppies------10 gallons ------- Three
endlers livebearers------------10gallons---------Three
zebra danios-----------------3.5 foot tank-------Six
Bristle nose plecos------------2.5 foot tank-------One
Bushy nose plecos-------------2.5 foot tank------One
non colorful platies------------10 gallons---------Three
glo fish----------------------3.5 foot tank--------Six
rummy nose tetras------------15 gallons-----------Six
glo light tetras----------------10 gallons----------Six
cardinal tetras----------------15 gallons----------Six
X ray tetras-------------------10 gallons----------Six
"feeder guppies"---------------10 gallons-----------Three
Khuli loaches------------------2 foot tank--------Six
Scissor tail rasboras-------------10 gallons----------Six
Otos---------------------------10 gallons---------3 - 4
Bloodfin tetras-------------------15 gallons-------- Six
Rasbora Brigittae-----------------10 gallons----------Six
Black neon tetras------------------15 gallons-------six
Yoyo loaches

Shrimp that are compatible with bettas

Ghost shrimp---------------------2.5 gallons --------one
Amano shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons----------one
Cherry shrimp-------------------2.5 gallons---------one
and a little note about shrimp, they are a hit and miss, some bettas are fine with shrimp and some aren't but all of my bettas have been fine with shrimp that are over 1 inch. I would suggest that a well planted tank with lots of cover should be used when having small ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp

Snails that are compatible with bettas

Apple snails------------------10 gallons-----------one 
Ramshorn snails------------5 gallons---------one
Malaysian trumpet snails---2.5 gallons--------one
Pond snails--------------------2.5 gallons---------one
Nerite snails------------------5 gallons----------one
Snails are a hit and miss too with bettas some will tolerate them but some will chop their feelers off


sometimes compatible fish with bettas

---Name of fish------------Minimum tank size------minimum group number 

male, and female Fancy guppies----------10 gallons-----------three 
Sparkling gouramis------------------------10 gallons----------one
bright and colorful platies----------------10 gallons-----------three
Black widow tetras----------------------20 gallons------------Eight to not be as nippy
sword tails----------------------------2 ft. Tank------------Three 
Mollies-------------------------------25 gallons ----------3
Lyre tail guppies-----------------------10 gallons-------------Three

Fish that are rarely compatible with bettas

Including information regarding minimum group and tank size for this part of the list would most likely encourage people to further on and try the compatibilities which I wouldn't recommend. 

Serpae tetras
other bettas
SA cichlids
NW cichlids
Dwarf gouramis
Tiger barbs
Honey gouramis
Angel fish
Honey gouramis
Boesemani rainbows
Red tailed sharks
Any type of crayfish with claws over half an inch


Hope this helped!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mo said:


> Here is a list of compatible fish
> 
> 
> Some Betta fish will NOT tolerate tank mates and will go on a killing frenzy when introduced to other fish, so if you do decide to keep your Betta with other fish. Make sure that you have a backup plan incase It doesn't work. And make sure that you add the Betta last, because this will prevent some aggresion. If you add it first then the Betta will claim its territory and then when you introduce the new fish the Betta will think that the new fish are in his territory and kill the fish
> ...


I agree with most, but of some those that aren't compatible.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Jayy said:


> Who are you referring to? Because I personally have kept bettas and know how they behave, and if I didn't I wouldn't have responded in the first place.





thekoimaiden said:


> Care to elaborate? There are a lot of experienced betta keepers here.


Bettas are not that aggressive in my opinion. They don't even eat other fish, they fin nip.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Adamson said:


> Bettas are not that aggressive in my opinion. They don't even eat other fish, they fin nip.


I'm pretty sure I remember Byron saying that he had one betta that ate a neon tetra. I think I've also heard cases like this from people who tried to keep betta with really small fish.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Not to many fish will get pushed around by a betta ime.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta are aggressive. Anything often called "pride" in these fish, such as flaring, is aggression. 
These fish really shouldn't live with any fish, especially charcacins or "micro fish." A member on here had I believe 2-3 of his micro rasbora killed by a betta, and the rest of the group lived in hiding. When he removed the betta the rasbora were much more active.
Betta definitely top aggression charts for labryinth fish.. I'm guessing wild betta, which act much differently, may be able to live in a community, though usually they too are kept in species tanks..
These fish release pheromones, and from what we know betta have a lot of the "mean" pheromone. This stresses out other fish. You can't see this happening, but the fish will sense it.
I can live my whole life, quite normally even, with a scorpion in my room, but I will always be freaked out and paranoid knowing it's there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Adamson said:


> Not to many fish will get pushed around by a betta ime.


Bettas are naturally aggressive fish through hundreds. Maybe even thousands of years of selective breeding, in nature Betta splendens are still very aggressive but not as much as there cousins, who are bred to be aggressive. In my personal opinion. Bettas aren't aggressive to a whole bunch of fish but will brutally kill or attack intimidating fish with long fins, flashy colors, etc. guppies, gouramis, other bettas. Will all sometimes get killed by another Betta. So please back your statements by research or pure Expereince.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Jayy said:


> I agree with most, but of some those that aren't compatible.


Such as? All of them are compatible with Experince and multiple hours of research, the rasboras and tetras can be a hit and miss though. But with the proper maintenance, and making sure the groups are in optimal numbers. It should be okay


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would NEVER put in fish like celestial pearl danios or mosquito rasbora, these fish are high strung, small and highly vulnerable and really should stay in species tanks. Those stand out the most to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Mo said:


> Bettas are naturally aggressive fish through hundreds. Maybe even thousands of years of selective breeding, in nature Betta splendens are still very aggressive but not as much as there cousins, who are bred to be aggressive. In my personal opinion. Bettas aren't aggressive to a whole bunch of fish but will brutally kill or attack intimidating fish with long fins, flashy colors, etc. guppies, gouramis, other bettas. Will all sometimes get killed by another Betta. So please back your statements by research or pure Expereince.


I have pure experience* (yes, that is how it is spelled). You don't understand what I am trying to say, so don't even try. I keep piranhas, exodons, other fish of the type. Feel free to throw all of your aggressive bettas in any of my tanks and we will see which fish are more aggressive.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, that's how you compare things? A tiger is perfectly safe to be around because hippos are worse? That's very poor judgement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mo said:


> Such as? All of them are compatible with Experince and multiple hours of research, the rasboras and tetras can be a hit and miss though. But with the proper maintenance, and making sure the groups are in optimal numbers. It should be okay


Mostly the micro species, the smaller tetras and the livebears. The micro are too small and delicate to be kept with bettas. The same goes for the tetras, like the neons, cardinals, embers, and rummys. The livebears, because of they bright colors, and the guppies and swordtails with long fins. These in my opinion are a target for bettas.


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I'm sorry, that's how you compare things? A tiger is perfectly safe to be around because hippos are worse? That's very poor judgement.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only fish I would be worried about keeping a betta with are another betta and neon tetras. I'm sorry you have very poor judgement.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Neon tetra? Of all fish, why neon tetra? Are cardinal tetra okay then? Mosquito rasbora?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, didn't mean to cause a riot, LOL. I had a betta many years ago who bit off all my male guppy's tails. It was awful. I came home to a bunch of dying, tail-less guppies. So I will never put guppies in with ANY betta again.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread has some misunderstandings and inaccuracies that I would like to address. 

The first issue is just what is "aggression?" We tend to think of aggressive fish as those that will physically attack another fish; but aggression is not always physical. Perhaps bullying is a more descriptive term. With fish, bullying or aggression can be shown to another species through physical actions like fin nipping, chasing, jaw-locking, biting, fin displays, etc, but just as easily through chemical signals such as pheromones and allomones. And these latter are just as important to fish compatibility as is the physical aggression. And the reason is stress.

For the purposes of determining compatibility, an aggressive fish is one that causes stress to a fish of another species, where that stress is sufficient to lead to other issues that affect the fish's health. The mere presence in the tank of a group of Tiger Barb for example can cause severe stress to sedate fish even if no physical contact occurs. The pheromones and allomones released by all fish can be read by other fish. It is something akin to what we might term "body language" in other animals and even humans. We can easily read the thoughts of another person with never a word being spoken. So it is with fish, through chemical as well as physical behaviours.

There are many inappropriate species in the list that Mo cited earlier in this thread. Some of those fish, in fact most of them, should never be placed in the same aquarium as Betta.

There are a great many hobbyists who, for reasons I can not always comprehend, make the assumption that almost any fish can be combined and work. While there are differences within individual fish of a given species, there is also a norm for each species, and the responsible aquarist is one who takes this into account and does not "push the envelope." We are dealing with living creatures in this hobby, and knowing the science behind them--what works and what doesn't--is frankly essential. Those who have taken the time to read my article on stress will better understand the complexities involved in maintaining healthy fish--and this is the only way to ensure a successful aquarium.

Byron.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Adamson said:


> I keep piranhas, exodons, other fish of the type. Feel free to throw all of your aggressive bettas in any of my tanks and we will see which fish are more aggressive.


There is a difference between aggression and natural predatory drive. It's like a dog chasing a squirrel. Just the act of chasing doesn't make the dog aggressive (if this were so we'd have a lot more aggressive dogs). The moving object triggers the dog's natural predatory drive. It's the same thing with putting a small fish (betta) in with piranhas. The piranha are just acting on a natural predatory drive to eat anything small enough to fit in its mouth. I've seen my koi (most decidedly a non-aggressive species) act in the same manner. A fish was small enough to fit in the koi's mouth, so the koi ate it. This act doesn't make the koi aggressive. 



Jayy said:


> Mostly the micro species, the smaller tetras and the livebears. The micro are too small and delicate to be kept with bettas. The same goes for the tetras, like the neons, cardinals, embers, and rummys. The livebears, because of they bright colors, and the guppies and swordtails with long fins. These in my opinion are a target for bettas.


I'm curious what species you would find suitable to housed with betta. I'm not trying to poke the bear. I've never kept betta with any other fish, and I'm always looking for more opinions on this so I can better advise those who do want to keep betta with other fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, I've oft been told to just never keep them with anything.. I made an exception for my cories, but I was told that's wrong because of temperature difference. I keep the tank at 76F and have not noticed the betta suffer.
Really, if you wanna keep them at their toasty 80+F, your options are zero. Fish that like those temps are a very bad idea..
My Reuben is the kind of fish that'll nudge the cories occasionally, they aren't scared of him though. I put my other guy Gilbert in with them first, and he pursued them relentlessly.
I have a feeling a lot of community tanks are stressful on betta, which can cause them to become more timid, often when people stuff too many fish into a tank. The other case is that your fish act VERY different when you aren't right infront of them. Try watching your tank from the other side of the room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mo said:


> Such as? All of them are compatible with Experince and multiple hours of research, the rasboras and tetras can be a hit and miss though. But with the proper maintenance, and making sure the groups are in optimal numbers. It should be okay


 
No, not all of the fish you list are compatible. (at least not for long)
Betta's prefer tropical temps 78 to 82 degree's F while many of the fish you listed prefer cooler temps over the long haul Tetra's,cory's, pleco's, (plecos also appreciate considerable water movement) would all be much happier between 73 to 76 degree's F.
Many of the fishes listed would easily outcompete for food with Betta ,and regardless of what ANYBODY think's,, Betta's are not community fish.
Far too many will flat harrass,kill, tankmates in the real world not withstanding those who claim exceptions.
Question from original poster was aptly answered in first two reply's.
Smart money would pay heed to those reply's ,but then many are those who must find their own way ,often at the expense of the fishes who would be just fine at store, or someone elses tank, without being tossed into a tank with a Betta.


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Adamson said:


> Bettas are not that aggressive in my opinion. They don't even eat other fish, they fin nip.


I couldn't even keep an Apple Snail with my male betta. He bullied it endlessly. Granted, some betta are more aggressive than others, but in my experience keeping both males (individually) and females (in sorority), it's best to not keep them with anything else. I've even had *extremely* aggressive female betta.

What's the point about fin nipping anyway? It causes stress to other fish, and opens up wounds prone to infection. A nip may not kill the other fish immediately, but the infection and stress will do them in.


----------

